# steering box



## olddude (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi from ohio

looking to replace the gear box in my 67 lemans to quick ratio one. any one know if there are any boxes that will fit from other years / models? i know i can buy after market but thought a stock type might save $$$
thanks olddude


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, the manual gear box will work from 64 thru 69 and some of the power steering gear box will work from 64 thru 72. Most aftermarket suppliers sell rebuilt gear boxes. Here is a link to Year One's website;

YearOne.com GTO Catalog: Restoration and Performance Parts


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the steering box from the 80s monte carlo ss and gran national with work


----------



## mstep73 (Aug 29, 2015)

Who has the best steering box on the market?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mstep73 said:


> Who has the best steering box on the market?


You do. If you have an original power steering unit, send it off to the guy at powersteering.com and have it gone thru/rebuilt/turned into a quick ratio box. That's what I did with mine on my 69, and I love it.

Bear


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive heard you csn use a box from a late 90's jeep cherikee. The onlything is they use metrin fittings so you will have to adapt your hoses accordingly. Ive read threads of people udong them in their A-bodys


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> You do. If you have an original power steering unit, send it off to the guy at powersteering.com and have it gone thru/rebuilt/turned into a quick ratio box. That's what I did with mine on my 69, and I love it.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear

What was the turn around time on your steering box?


----------



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just bought and installed from advancce auto lifetime garntee made usa less than 100.00 afted coupons works great


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ames carries OEM re-manufactured ones from LARS rebuilt in the USA. Stampings on my replacement matched my OEM one cept build dates. I did have too much play in mine and 1/8" turn adjustment did the trick, works fine.


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I need to replace my steering box as well. I have heard mixed reviews on using later model gear boxes. I am probably going to have mine rebuilt. Found these guys. Power Steering Services, Inc. - www.PowerSteering.com - 1-417-739-9010 | Modern Steering For Classic Cars They will rebuild as quick ratio and include a new pitman arm no charge


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When I replaced mine I tried a quick steer box and hated it. I like the soft feel of the regular box.


----------



## bowtie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mikey, What box did you buy from Advance Auto? Was it power steering, what car did you put it in and was it pretty much a drop in installation? Did it affect your turning radius much? Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I installed a gear box off of a Trans AM "1986, I think".
It fit perfectly and steers like a champ!
If your interested, I will get the numbers off of mine to confirm the year.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

SAGINAW POWER STEERING BOXES BODY STYLE YEAR CODE RATIO EFFORT T-BAR TOTAL TRAVEL
Monte Carlo SS ’85 to ’88 YA 12.7:1 24-30 0.204 78 degrees 30 minutes 
Fullsize Chevy F-41 '88 to '90 WZ 12.7:1 20-26 0.195 87 degrees
Fullsize Chevy F-41 '91 to '94 CP 12.7:1 17-22 0.185 87 degrees 
Fullsize Chevy F-41 '95 CT 12.7:1 19-22 0.185 87 degrees 
Camaro/Firebird ’82 to ’93 WS 12.7:1 24-30 0.185 70 degrees 
Camaro with FE2 ’85 to ’93 XH 12.7:1 28-34 0.210 64 degrees 
Camaro ’67 -- 17.5:1 15-21 0.175 87 degrees 
Camaro ’68 to ’81 -- VR* 14-22 0.175 67 degrees 
Chevelle ’66 -- 17.5:1 15-21 0.175 87 degrees 


92 98 jeep grand cherokee steering box
1992.5-1993 Alpha code AL or BT
1994 Alpha code AL, BT, or PD
1995 Alpha code JH
1996 Alpha code KD
1997-1998 Alpha code WK or BT

Steering rag joint
GM part number 7826542
Dorman number 31011

Lines


Read more: Steering Box Upgrade - Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook

The chart also indicates that the fullsize Chevy (and possibly Buick, Pontiac, and Oldsmobile) B-Body styles offer a better alternative as a bolt-in performance style steering box. Note that the WZ box is better than the other two listed here because it has the highest effort while retaining the 12.7:1 ratio and matching 87-degree pitman arm sweep. These big-car steering boxes have received very little attention in the performance press yet offer most of the same characteristics as the highly prized Monte SS box. Tom Lee of Lee Manufacturing told us that the fullsize Impala police car steering boxes look like an ideal swap with high-effort numbers. However, the machined splines on the police car gear output shaft are different from all other Saginaw power gear shafts. Instead of machining out a single spline in each quadrant of the output shaft, the police car shaft has two adjacent splines machined away in each quadrant. The splines in the special police car pitman arms have double blocked teeth to match. Since the Chevelle pitman arm has only a single blocked tooth in each of its quadrants, you will be able to assemble that pitman arm at two possible spline positions on the police car gear. To install a Chevelle pitman arm on a police car gear, first set the steering gear exactly on center (flat on the input shaft pointing straight up.) Then install the pitman arm on the output shaft spline that places the arm exactly on the centerline of the gear.

Read more: Steering Box Upgrade - Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook

While a late-model B-car or Monte power steering box swap appears simple, there are a couple of small parts you will need to complete the conversion. Steering boxes for the early '64 to '75 cars used a 13/16-inch-diameter input shaft with 36 splines. After 1976, all GM power steering boxes were changed to a smaller 3/4-inch input shaft with 30 splines. The newer, fast ratio boxes all have the 3/4-inch input shaft with 30 splines. This requires a steering coupler (also called a rag joint) that will fit on the new box input shaft and also bolt up to the older steering columns. Luckily, the '77 to '82 C/K and the two-wheel-drive '83 to '86 Chevy and GMC trucks, as well as the '77 to '78 Camaro, Firebird, and Nova also used this style coupler. We've listed both the original GM steering coupler and aftermarket part numbers that you can use to make this connection.
In the '80 model year, GM also changed from its original 45-degree inverted flare 5/8x18 UF and 11/16x18 UNS female fitting sizes to a metric O-ring (often called Saginaw fittings) measuring 16x1.5 mm and 18x1.5 mm. Coincidentally, the thread pitch of these metric fittings is almost identical to the original fittings, which led Lee to develop aluminum press-in inserts that convert the newer O-ring-style sealing back to inverted flare fittings. Because the thread pitch for both fittings is almost identical, these inserts allow you to use your original inverted flare hoses and fittings.
Included in Jim Shea's original outline is a listing of '92 through '98 Jeep Grand Cherokee steering boxes, all with 12.7:1 gear ratios and 20- to 26-in-lb efforts and the attractive 87-degree travel figures. We did not include these references in this story, but the above Internet references will get you there in a hurry.


Read more: Steering Box Upgrade - Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook

PARTS LIST DESCRIPTION PN SOURCE PRICE GM steering coupler 62420 Lee Manufacturing $79.00 GM steering coupler bolt 7807271 SDPC 14.16 GM power steering fluid 89020661 SDPC 7.94 Dorman steering coupler 31011 Rock Auto 41.79 Lee high-pressure seat insert 40620 Lee Manufacturing 4.00 Lee low-pressure seat insert 40630 Lee Manufacturing 4.00 Earl's 18mmx1.5 O-ring 961956 {{{Summit}}} Racing 10.69 Earl's 16mmx1.5 O-ring 961955 Summit Racing 10.39 Earl's steel {{{90}}}-degree -6 139106ERL Summit Racing 18.39 Earl's P.S. -6 hose, 6-foot 130606ERL Summit Racing 44.99 GM power steering fluid 89021184 SDPC 4.13

Read more: Steering Box Upgrade - Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook

Interchangeability
Perhaps the greatest legacy that GM has handed down to car crafters is interchangeability. For this story, that means many of the steering boxes used in various body styles as late as the '90s can be retrofitted into classic '60s cars. But there are certain land mines that have to be negotiated to create a successful steering box swap. For example, one of the most popular power steering box upgrades for an early Camaro, Chevelle, or '68 to '74 Nova is the '85 to '88 Monte Carlo SS box. There were also a few Pontiac, Olds, and Buick G-Body cars that used similar boxes. The difficulty with this swap is that demand is far greater than supply, which makes finding one of these boxes difficult. This means we have to look for alternative boxes that will do the same job. Another popular swap candidate is the third-generation ('82 to '93) Z28 Camaro or Pontiac Trans Am steering box. In the application chart, you can see the WS and XH boxes (among others) offer an excellent 12.7:1 fixed ratio. What is not so good for A-Body, early Camaro, and Nova owners is the third-gen Camaro box's limited 64- to 70-degree pitman arm sweep. Compared with a stock Chevelle/Camaro/Nova movement of 87 degrees, this means that bolting in an '89 Camaro steering box drastically reduces the early car's turning radius. We've tried a third-gen Camaro box on a '65 El Camino and discovered that while the ratio improved and the feel is much better, the lost turning radius makes the car less fun to drive, requiring three-point turns where a simple U-turn was achievable with stock steering. There is a way to change the stops in the third-gen Camaro box to remedy this situation. We'll get into steer-ing box modifications with Lee Manufacturing in a subsequent sidebar, but the key point here is to use the application chart as a guide for choosing the best box for your application.

Read more: Steering Box Upgrade - Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am using F-body LS brakes 1998-2002 4wheel disc, a 90's Astro Hydroboost, and 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee Gear Box. When using the box grab the fitting and the guts that come out of an Astro power steering pump It is the fitting in the back of the pump that the pressure hose comes from, really almost any RWD GM Power steering pump has what you need. Now all you have to is swap out this fitting with the one on your old pump. Now you can buy newer style hoses and every thing is O-ring, your old pump and the Jeep GC Steering Box.

The Jeep boxes have the 2nd most lbs of forces to turn the steering wheel so its more like all modern cars steering feel. It also has the same sweep angle on the pitman arm as the stoke A-body gear box. So you don't lose turning ability like the G-body and newer F-body boxes do.

You need a different rag joint

The jeep boxes are everywhere and way easy to get a hold of.


----------

